

"You’re ok if you bring a hacker." Recap of Boston Y Combinator Event - andrew311
http://www.bostonstartups.org/2008/08/12/recap-of-boston-y-combinator-event/

======
thegoleffect
Awesome info, thanks for the recap. Though, its a shame that the event had to
be on a weekday :-\, but, otherwise, it could get too crowded :D.

------
andrew311
Thanks to the Y Combinator startups for a great event.

